# Interesting comments by a Russian official regarding Donald Trump



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting comments by Russian official regarding Donald Trump, I agree with him, especially regarding Trump having more courage and ambition to realize changes and "become the response to the challenges of today.".

"Klintsevich stressed that it would be too naive to believe that Trump was a politician who did not fit in the system. "Nobody has ever met a US billionaire who fell outside the systems's framework. In case of victory he will take off the clown's mask and will face the honorable public in politically civilized dress," Klintsevich added. Ivan Melnikov, the first deputy speaker of the lower house of the Russian parliament, said the advantage of Clinton's presidency was her predictability. Melnikov assumes that Trump has more courage and ambitions to realize changes and "become the response to the challenges of today."

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/politics/20...n-politicians-trump-clinton-election-opinion/

P.S. Best of luck on your election day.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for another view TG.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's good to see that the First Deputy Chairman of the Committee on Russia's Defence & Security decided to have his opinion on Trump publicly published, he did not have to say anything until after your election. Judging by other Russian government officials' opinions, I can tell they're looking forward to working with Trump.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> I can tell they're looking forward to working with Trump.


I think we can all look forward to avoiding a nuclear war.

Will be interesting to see what, if anything, Trump says about the Syrian pipeline. Our government isn't talking about it so maybe Trump won't either. He will probably cut some quiet deals in exchange for US cooperation, but that won't make the Saudis any happier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Trump working with the Russian government. That's one of the things in which Trump will excel.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm looking forward to Trump working with the Russian government. That's one of the things in which Trump will excel.


And Trump said if he wins, he will meet with Putin before he takes office. That should be interesting.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I strongly believe, I'm sure 100% that if Hilary wins and flings all kinds of ridiculous threats towards my country, Putin will still never use Russia's nuclear arsenal, no matter how bad things may become.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sonya said:


> And Trump said if he wins, he will meet with Putin before he takes office. That should be interesting.


Wow I did not know this.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> I strongly believe, I'm sure 100% that if Hilary wins and flings all kinds of ridiculous threats towards my country, Putin will still never use Russia's nuclear arsenal, no matter how bad things may become.


No, Putin wouldn't fire off nukes over words.

But if Nato strikes and the motherland is threatened I believe he would. Your people didn't build all of those bunkers for nothing.

Hillary is a not-so-bright sociopath, no telling what she might do. And plenty of other globalists in government will go right along with her.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sonya said:


> No, Putin wouldn't fire off nukes over words.
> 
> But if Nato strikes and the motherland is threatened I believe he would. Your people didn't build all of those bunkers for nothing.
> 
> Hillary is a not-so-bright sociopath, no telling what she might do. And plenty of other globalists in government will go right along with her.


The bunkers were always for defence, we learned our lesson during WW2 and watching Hiroshima and Nagasaki aftermath. Nato will not strike anything, it's all posturing and Putin knows this. Nato also knows that Russia is building closer relations with Iran and other close neighbours, including maintaining relationship with China.. there is no way anyone will ever attack Russia.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> The bunkers were always for defence, we learned our lesson during WW2 and watching Hiroshima and Nagasaki aftermath. Nato will not strike anything, it's all posturing and Putin knows this. Nato also knows that Russia is building closer relations with Iran and other close neighbours, including maintaining relationship with China.. there is no way anyone will ever attack Russia.


Personally I think Hillary would. Keep in mind the Saudis are involved, and the pipeline in Syria represents a tremendous amount of money and power in the middle east. The Saudis aren't worried about getting hit so they could probably talk the US into doing anything.

The idiots in the US Congress didn't see why shooting down Russian planes over Syria would be a problem if they were shot down with drones, seeing as how the drone wouldn't risk a real pilots life. We are dealing with some really stupid people.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Personally I think Hillary would. Keep in mind the Saudis are involved, and the pipeline in Syria represents a tremendous amount of money and power in the middle east. The Saudis aren't worried about getting hit so they could probably talk the US into doing anything.


No matter how much Hillary hates my country, even she is not stupid enough to go nuclear. I'm not a huge fan of Putin but he has made many smart decisions regarding my country's defence. Even if 10 of Russian cities were to get hit with nuclear missiles, there are still many other places, including Siberia and deep Arctic where Russia can retaliate from, your government knows all this. A nuclear step from US will guarantee total obliteration of your country, there is no way Hillary is that stupid and this will never happen.
People can discuss the "threat" as long as they like but it just won't happen.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> No matter how much Hillary hates my country, even she is not stupid enough to go nuclear. I'm not a huge fan of Putin but he has made many smart decisions regarding my country's defence. Even if 10 of Russian cities were to get hit with nuclear missiles, there are still many other places, including Siberia and deep Arctic where Russia can retaliate from, your government knows all this. A nuclear step from US will guarantee total obliteration of your country, there is no way Hillary is that stupid and this will never happen.
> People can discuss the "threat" as long as they like but it just won't happen.


A lot of Americans, myself included, like Putin. He is a strong leader and he is looking out for the interests of his people, which is what a good leader is supposed to do. Trump is similar which is why I support him.

Putin's nationalistic pro-Russian attitude is why he, along with Russia, is being targeted by Nato and the globalists. Well that and the pipeline.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We may not see nukes with that wench in office, but I can foresee proxy wars popping up everywhere. I was raised to be anti-USSR, and I don't deny it. But I can respect a man who wants to lead his country rather than leech off its citizenry.
And I stated before, TG, I think your people and ours, at least us common folk, have way more in common than what the governments would have us believe.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Putin is the kind of leader that can beat ISIS. The Western media barely ever mentions the kind of terrorist threat that Russia faces every single day, most of the attacks are prevented thanks to the security measures implemented by the Putin government. 
I hope for both of our nations that Trump wins. I don't pretend to know anything about him, your media has turned him into a clown but he is willing to work with Putin and he's open-minded regarding the kinds of security measures needed to stop ISIS. That's all I know, so I'm hoping for a good result.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> We may not see nukes with that wench in office, but I can foresee proxy wars popping up everywhere. I was raised to be anti-USSR, and I don't deny it. But I can respect a man who wants to lead his country rather than leech off its citizenry.
> And I stated before, TG, I think your people and ours, at least us common folk, have way more in common than what the governments would have us believe.


That's true with most societies.

We'd all pretty much get along just fine were it not for the "leaders".


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I think your people and ours, at least us common folk, have way more in common than what the governments would have us believe.


You are absolutely correct. Even during the Soviet times when our government was spreading all kinds of anti-American propaganda, the regular people knew better.

My aunt in Omsk told me that they're having a party if Trump wins haha


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If it happens, you better post pictures of that party!:vs_peace::vs_box::vs_karate:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> The bunkers were always for defence, we learned our lesson during WW2 and watching Hiroshima and Nagasaki aftermath. Nato will not strike anything, it's all posturing and Putin knows this. Nato also knows that Russia is building closer relations with Iran and other close neighbours, including maintaining relationship with China.. there is no way anyone will ever attack Russia.


You are talking NATO; I am talking the elites who don't care about countries or countrymen. The elite, who are responsible for countless deaths and suffering across the globe for their own benefit.

Putin is watching with probable horror as the elite insure Western cultures are destroyed. The elite have used government schooling and their media/entertainment industries to sicken our societies, are using Islam to further cripple the several nations, and will try to use Russian ICBMs to bury their debts so they can start over.

Putin is saying this; why are no Western leaders saying the same thing?



> Vladimir Putin has waded into the migrant crisis condemning Europe's handling of asylum seekers and saying a case of child rape in Austria 'dilutes national values'.
> The Russian president has largely kept quiet over the refugee crisis in Europe but has now spoken out of his disbelief over its handling claiming that a continent that 'can't protect its children' has no future.
> His comments come off the back of a case in Austria last week, which saw an Iraqi migrant have his conviction of raping a 10-year-old boy at a swimming pool in Vienna overturned.


Read more: Vladimir Putin condemns Europe?s handling of migrants | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to see a time when Russia and USA can work together and show everyone what the biggest, toughest, and best real world super powers can do when they work together.
I think that would kick azz.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton, just read the article, this case is absolutely terrifying...

"He was originally convicted of the crime but it was overturned because a court didn't prove he realised the boy was saying no.
It came after the migrant, identified as 20-year-old Amir A., claimed that it was a 'sexual emergency' because he had not had sex for four months."

Read more: Vladimir Putin condemns Europe?s handling of migrants | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG you may like this video. It is from a bushcrafter/survivalist living in Russia. His take on the issue of war:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sonya, I love this Dane


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> Denton, just read the article, this case is absolutely terrifying...
> 
> "He was originally convicted of the crime but it was overturned because a court didn't prove he realised the boy was saying no.
> It came after the migrant, identified as 20-year-old Amir A., claimed that it was a 'sexual emergency' because he had not had sex for four months."
> ...


This is an issue Putin,Russia and Eastern Europe appears to correctly comprehend. Unlike the West that has its collective heads up their butts.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> This is an issue Putin,Russia and Eastern Europe appears to correctly comprehend. Unlike the West that has its collective heads up their butts.


Yeah, didn't want to bring it up since this is a nice and friendly forum, and I strive to be a nice and friendly person.

But Russia may end up as the last bastion of "Western" civilization the way things are going. No doubt that is one of the reasons they are being targeted.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We just bought another square of land in Kamchatka, which includes a small vodka cellar and a near-by fish-salting family "farm", you guys are welcome to visit  Fish and vodka, who needs Western civilization?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> This is an issue Putin,Russia and Eastern Europe appears to correctly comprehend. Unlike the West that has its collective heads up their butts.


Why do you assume the West doesn't understand what it is doing to the nations?

Do you think Merkel somehow doesn't see what is happening to Germany? Do you think she didn't know how the Islamists would overwhelm Germany? Do you think 10 Downing Street had no inkling of what would become of merry old England? Do you really think the treacherous Lucifereans have no idea what will become of our country if they continue their agenda?

They know, full well, what they are doing.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> We just bought another square of land in Kamchatka, which includes a small vodka cellar and a near-by fish-salting family "farm", you guys are welcome to visit  Fish and vodka, who needs Western civilization?


If I win the lottery I will take you up on that offer.

I did visit Iran a few years ago, 1 month after Baghdad was bombed. Very nice people, the government was also very good to me, despite the fact, or maybe because I was a lone female European-American traveler. Wanted to visit Syria next, they have some of the best Roman ruins in the world, along with countless other ancient historical wonders, but missed that opportunity. Supposedly most of Palmyra is still in tact, even the ISIS savages had a bit of respect for Palmyra.

Russia probably has a bit more of a party atmosphere compared to Iran. Just guessing.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I would like to see a time when Russia and USA can work together and show everyone what the biggest, toughest, and best real world super powers can do when they work together.
> I think that would kick azz.


Been there, done that... or do you quickly forget Hitler and WWII?

*Rancher*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why do you assume the West doesn't understand what it is doing to the nations?
> 
> Do you think Merkel somehow doesn't see what is happening to Germany? Do you think she didn't know how the Islamists would overwhelm Germany? Do you think 10 Downing Street had no inkling of what would become of merry old England? Do you really think the treacherous Lucifereans have no idea what will become of our country if they continue their agenda?
> 
> They know, full well, what they are doing.


Western liberalism/leadership By appeasing the crocodile they feel they are immune to its ravishing appetite. The liberals think they are using Islam to deconstruct western civilization and Christianity. In the end it will be the seeds of their own destruction. JMHO


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Western liberalism/leadership By appeasing the crocodile they feel they are immune to its ravishing appetite. The liberals think they are using Islam to deconstruct western civilization and Christianity. In the end it will be the seeds of their own destruction. JMHO


_
It was not part of their blood,
It came to them very late,
With long arrears to make good,
When the Saxon began to hate.

They were not easily moved,
They were icy -- willing to wait
Till every count should be proved,
Ere the Saxon began to hate.

Their voices were even and low.
Their eyes were level and straight.
There was neither sign nor show
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not preached to the crowd.
It was not taught by the state.
No man spoke it aloud
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not suddently bred.
It will not swiftly abate.
Through the chilled years ahead,
When Time shall count from the date
That the Saxon began to hate._

_
-- Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Billary is an unstable lose cannon. That is a very dangerous thing in a field of nuclear weapons. You would hope that cooler military heads would prevail but, I've seen nothing these past years to assure me of that hope. 

I much prefer to give Trump a chance.


----------

